# Show me your RESCUES!



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

On this thread Please post your rescue pictures before and after recovery! This thread is not to replace the emergency treatment thread, but to only share successes. Also, please let us know your treatment for the rescue if any.

I will start with my two: Mr. Greenjeans and Red. Mr. Greenjeans was obtained for free from Petsmart on 8-4-12 in deplorable condition. Mr. Red was given to me by the Petsmart manager in September, because they could not do anything more for him -- all he could to is float at the top.

Mr. Greenjeans was treated with time and clean water. Mr. Red with just time and shallow water. He nows has a full one gallon tank soon to move into a 3 gal.

Rescues sometimes work!


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, great rescues! Good job! My rescue is crush<3 i got him from walmart. He had severe swim bladder and swam alot like red was in that pic. I gave him epsom salt treatment for 3 days, then his swim bladder was cured! Next was the fin rot. It wasnt too nad at first. Just some aq salt and he seemed fine. But then it started spreading , and i needed to medicate. Now crush is happy and healthy! His fins are growing back and he is now a very "unique" color. But we love him:


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

wow what a change in Mr. Greenjeans love him!


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Mr. Greenjeans is gorgeous!


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Even Crush has made great progress so far!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Magkiarp wasn't in as bad of shape of some of the other rescues on here, but he was the colorless short finned guy with lots of poo and debris in his tank.. He kind of floated toward the top of his aquarium the first few days that I had him, and he didn't have any interest in food.. I was worried he wouldn't make it.. but then wham! He was healthy and happy! 

back in 1/14/12:

















Most recent pic I have of him:


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

Mr Greenjeans also responded within a week and manly needed clean water......it was amazing how quickly he turned around! Congrats on your success!


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

Crush is looking great....be patient with his fin rot it will grow back.....


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

happypappy said:


> Mr Greenjeans also responded within a week and *manly* needed clean water......it was amazing how quickly he turned around! Congrats on your success!


haha just how manly clean is his water?


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

Typing on a notebook and not too good at it!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

happypappy said:


> Typing on a notebook and not too good at it!


give him some old spice body wash. it makes me very manly-clean.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Lucky



























Sushi


















SLUGGLES






















































INDIA









I cant find any after pics of her but she just had a case of SBD





































He had columnaris when i took him home >.<









Most just needed to be in some clean, warm water - high ammonia was causing the majority of the problems. The only two that were treated with meds were Sluggles and Kl Kabong. El Kabong for Maracyn 2 for the columnaris and Sluggles - i don;t remember what I gave him - a extra dose of everything I had. I picked him up a week before I was leaving Alaska for New York and out of 23..he was one of 2 to arrive in NY alive and in good health.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

XD .... wonderful job guys ... i never had bettas in bad shape ... recently got two vts and two hmpks for 99cents.. photos in another thread. 

Great job again everyone .... manly hahaha..


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Hollow








Hollow now









Phoenix









Phoenix now


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Mine isn't a "rescue" because I did pay for him. Anyway he was practically dead when I bought him lol This is Benze before and after! He is my pride and joy


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a pic of first Aqua, then Zoro but i have rescued 1 other one, Rainbow.


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

*rescue finds a home*

I am happy to say that I have been able to find a home for one of my rescues! It is especially hard to let go of one that you work so hard to save, but I know red will have a great home! Picts before and today.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Karebear13 said:


> Mine isn't a "rescue" because I did pay for him. Anyway he was practically dead when I bought him lol This is Benze before and after! He is my pride and joy


Wow! I'm baffled by that change.


----------



## Polishdiva1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Karebear13 said:


> Mine isn't a "rescue" because I did pay for him. Anyway he was practically dead when I bought him lol This is Benze before and after! He is my pride and joy


Your fish is by far my favorite on here, which is crazy because I don't normally go for short tails! But he looks amazing! Never realized he was a rescue before, it's amazing how much he changed. (Well, not "Rescue" since u paid but he looked in pretty bad shape)


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

No actually, the fish manager asked me to take him since nothing they were doing seem to improve his condition. So I took him and basically gave him fresh water and time and he is looking fairly normal. Hate to see him leave, but he's going to a good home


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the lovely comments  I was so close to not getting him I saw him at Petsmart and I really wanted a dragon scale. I wanted to wait and see if I saw something else I really liked so I went to a LFS and they had a beautiful dragon scale but I couldn't stop thinking about that poor pale fish at Petsmart so I went back that same day... and look at that he is a blue dragon scale haha 

and technically I didn't pay for him he was a gift from my friend she came with me and wanted to pay for him lol


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Maggie is my only rescue...epicbetta1224 got her for me, but she knew I had wanted to rescue Maggie...so she might not exactly be a rescue. Oh well! Here is the before/after pic.


----------

